
Dart 1.13 released with greatly improved JavaScript interop - woven
http://news.dartlang.org/2015/11/dart-113-brings-improved-javascript.html
======
pacane
I've tried it while 1.13 was in dev, and damn, it's really easy now to use JS
libs in Dart.

